# Is this a good price?



## 101982 (Dec 1, 2006)

just came across this website and found some motorhomes that tickle my fancy, just would like some opinions and advice on them?

heres the website

http://www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk/forSale.html

ppp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Price of Rv*

Hi

I do not know whether they are competitive or not, so m,aybe looking at these sites will help you

www.ridsgesetrv.co.uk

www.oakwellmotorhomes.com

I think somewhere on MHF is a thread with loads of RV dealers listed

Russell


----------

